# Posting rules



## Admin US West (Aug 4, 2011)

Some users have asked for a set of posting rules. We are not into the business of making a specific set of rules and laws, its impossible to cover everything.

Moderators will use their best judgement to remove offensive items and issue warnings or even bans. 

Here are some general common sense rules that will result in a warning, or even a ban. the list is far from complete.  

***************************************************************************

1. Posting Spam results in immediate and permanent ban. This can be in the body, the signature, or a attachment, or any other method. 

2. Selling - Do not link to your personal items for sale on ebay or other sites. There is no selling on the forum.

3. Improper or abusive language, Obscenities, discriminatory language, or other language not suitable for public forums 


4. Insulting other members or moderators / administrators. Be civil. This means no critical or spiteful comments directed at other reviews posted on the site, or their authors 


5. Politics - This is a subject that many have strong feelings about, and is sure to start a flame war. Political threads disguised a photography discussion will be removed.

6. We do not have a method to ban under age children from using the site, so do not post nude images, even though tasteful. Posting Poronographic images will result in being banned

7. Software cracks. Discussion of them is prohibited, a link to one will result in a ban.


*****************************************************
We Like  

Links to your personal photography website containing your images is encouraged. However, if it appears to be primarily a advertising site, a warning will be issued.

Attach your photos.

Post your hands-on reviews of Canon Cameras and Lenses.

Discuss photography and video topics.


----------

